# Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren



## Piddel (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo in die Pflanzlerrunde,

bin gerade dabei Pflanzen für den Teich selbst auszusäen. Mein erster Versuch mit __ Iris-Samen ( bei ebäh gekauft ) ging völlig in die Hose - trotz der vielen Ratschläge aus dem Forum. Trotzdem reizt es mich, mit Saatgut eigene Pflänzchen zu "züchten". 

Derzeit habe ich Samen von einer __ Kuckuckslichtnelke in Töpfchen ausgesät.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit eigenen Sämereien ( nicht die Tüte von NG ) rund um den Teich ? Was geht bzw. was geht nicht ?
Freue mich auf eine rege Beteiligung ....


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

__ Gauklerblumen gehen immer  Manchmal viel zu gut, wenn Du mich fragst 

__ Nelken und __ Bachnelkenwurz gehen auch gut.


----------



## willi1954 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hallo

also ich kann sagen, das sich durch selbstaussaat ne menge vermehrt hat. Gebe der Blumenelse Recht, die Gauklerblume vermehrt sich wie Unkraut.
Gelbe __ Iris hat sich bei mir auch selbst vermehrt durch Samen.
Bachnelkwurz, __ Pfeilkraut verbreitet sich auch im Teich und Umfeld. Kukuksnelke war das erste Jahr am Blühen, inwieweit nun eine weitere Verbreitung am Teichrand erfolgt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Allerdings haben wir gute Erfahrungen mit dem NG Samen gemacht. Bei unserem Teichumbau in diesem Jahr haben wir an einem weitern Uferrandstreifen NG Saat ausgebracht. Das feucht warme Wetter der letzten Wochen hat dafür gesorgt, das schon nach einer Woche die Saat gut aufgelaufen ist.

LG Willi


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hallo Peter.

Carex sollte sich auch recht gut über Samen vermehren lassen. Im Teich samt es sich selbst aus und krallt sich an der nackten Ufermatte auf der Teichseite fest.

Da immer wieder Einzelpflanzen davon auftauchen, ist auch __ Rohrkolben anscheinend per Samen vermehrbar.

Ansonsten vermehrt sich bei mir sehr vieles vegetativ über Ausläufer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter,

wenn Du das Saatgut gleich nach der Samenreife aussäen tust ist der Erfolg meißt mehr als ausreichend. Teilweise keimt es schon nach kurzer Zeit (Schnellkeimer wie z.B Nelkengewächse), teilweise aber auch erst das nächste Jahr im Frühjahr (Langsam- und Kaltkeimer wie Ranunculaceae, Iridaceae). 

Bei deine Ebay-Irissamen waren vieleicht zu lange trocken gelagert oder die wurden nicht lange genug kalt, eventuell keimen welche nächstes Jahr (den Winter über draußen stehen lassen). Meine SumpfIris sind auch nur zum Teil gekeimt, etwas die Hälfte der Samen liegen noch zwischen den rund 100 Irisjungpflanzen im Topf, die Tage muß ich die 20cm Pflänzchen mal im Teich auswildern, zusammen mit hunderten von Froschlöffelsämlingen:beten

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*



blumenelse schrieb:


> __ Gauklerblumen gehen immer  .



Ok, hab ne __ rote Gauklerblume ( OBI-Schrott )  allerdings ohne Sämchen 
Mal schauen ob ein Ableger funktioniert. Mit dem Teilen von von Pflanzen ( Sumpfdotter,__ Hechtkraut uvm. ) hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter,

rote __ Gauklerblumen sind halt was zickiger als die gelben oder die blaue. Grün kommt die wohl ohne Schutz nicht über den Winter (Mimulus cardinalis ist wohl wärmebedürftiger)

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter,

war gestern mal wieder beim Gärtner Pötschke und hab mich mit Blumenzwiebeln eingedeckt. Im Samenregal hab ich auch die von dir oben angetickte Kiepenkerl-Samentüte "Teichrandpflanzen" gesehen (und die ist prompt mit in die Tasche gehüpft). Wie schon vermutet sind wohl keine !!!! Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen mit da drin (jedenfalls steht was von vielen Wiesenblumen hinten drauf. Bin mal gespannt was da alles drin ist und werde mal auf dem laufenden halten

MfG Frank 

 Frank,

was macht das Projekt " Kiepenkerl " ?
MfG Peter


----------



## laolamia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*



Piddel schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Kiepenkerl-Samentüte "Teichrandpflanzen" gesehen (und die ist prompt mit in die Tasche gehüpft).



haltet den dieb


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter,

was das Teichuferpflanzen-Samen machten. Mittlerweile alles kompostiert. Zumindest war eine einzige Teichrandpflanze dabei:__ nase, der Rest waren ganz gewöhnliche 0815 einjährige Zierblumen (aber alle heimisch an Trochenstandorten)

Drin war:
Lobularia (Duftsteinrich)
Nemesia strumosa (Elfenspiegel)
Calendula officinalis (Ringelblume)
Clarcia unguiculata (Mandelröschen) - waren etwa 3/4 der Samen
Phacelia campanulata (Glockenblütiger.Bienenfreund)
Phacelia tanacetifolia (Bienenfreund)
Centaurea cyanus (__ Kornblume)
Coreopsis tinctoria (Färbermädchenauge)
Amaranthus caudatus (Fuchsschwanz)
Kamille
Chrysanthemum segetum (Wucherblume)
Mimulus "Tigrinus" (rotgefleckte Gauklerblume) -  war das einzigste feuchtigkeitsverträglich in dieser Mischung
Malope trifida (Trichtermalve)
Consolida (einjähriger __ Rittersporn)
Convolvulus tricolor (Trichterwinde)
Limnanthes douglasii (Spiegeleiblume)
waren noch ein paar einjährige dabei die aber wegen dem Ausreißen nicht mehr zum blühen gekommen sind (ein paar meiner Staudensaaten brauchten den Platz, denen wurde es im Container langsam zu eng)

von den vielen enthaltenen __ Wiesenstauden war außer einer Margarite nichts zu sehen - kann aber sein das die nicht so recht keimen wollten wegen der Trockenheit im April/Mai/Juni

Fazit: wie schon vermutet war die Samenmischung ein totaler Griff ins Klo Hielt nicht das was sie Versprach

Hatte ja schon geschrieben gehabt das derjenige, der spezielle Saatmischungen sucht, sich im spezialisierten Fachhandel umschauen muß und sich keinesfalls auf Saatgut von gewöhnlichen Gartensortimentvertreibern verlassen darf

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Fazit: wie schon vermutet war die Samenmischung ein totaler Griff ins Klo Hielt nicht das was sie Versprach



Hi Frank,
wirklich schade - wieder was ( leider negatives ) dazu gelernt.

Zurück zum Thema: was geht noch an Selbstaussaat ?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter.

Nymphaea tetragona... allerdings hat die Sache bei mir bisher einen Haken: Ich bekomme die Jungpflanzen nach dem Pikieren nicht groß. 
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich anscheinend richtig Glück und zwei Jungpflanzen sind groß geworden. Seit dem... Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter,

Selbstaussaat (ohne das Mann/Frau sich drum kümmern muß) im/am Teich klappte bei mir bisher sehr gut bei

__ Bachnelkenwurz
__ gelbe Gauklerblume
gelber Wasserschwertlilie
__ Froschlöffel (da sogar sehr invasiv)
__ Blutauge
__ Sumpfdotterblume
__ Wasserdost (wird lästig)
div. Binsenarten
div. Seggenarten
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Rohrkolben
__ Kuckuckslichtnelke
__ Schachbrettblume
__ Bachbunge
__ Hechtkraut (da werden die Samen aber nur in warmen Sommern reif und die auflaufenden Sämling müssen frostfrei überwintern - entweder tief im Teich versenken und im Frühjahr wieder hochholen oder im Topf in nem kalten Keller

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*



Annett schrieb:


> .
> 
> Nymphaea tetragona... .



Hi Annett,

...Samen woher nehmen ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Moin.

Von einer bereits vorhandenen Mutterpflanzen bzw. einer der zwei blühfähigen Tochterpflanzen. 

Ist halt nur was für jemanden, der mehr als eine davon haben will...


----------



## Piddel (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hallo nochmal,

@Frank: Danke für deine ausführliche Aufstellung 

Habe heute Samenkapseln von der gelben Binsenlilie ( lt. OBI Sisyrinchium californicum ) entnommen. 
Die Körner sind auch schon schwarz.

Eine sehr hübsche Binse - blüht immer wieder neu. Werde die auch aussäen - mal sehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichpflanzen mit Sämereien vermehren*

Hi Peter,

trotz des Names Binsenlilie hat diese Pflanze weder mit __ Binsen noch mit __ Lilien was zu tun. Sisyrinchium califoricum gehört zu den Schwertliliengewächsen (Iridaceae) und ist nicht ganz winterhart. Wenn die Samen noch dieses Jahr keimen die Sämlinge frostfrei, aber kalt/kühl überwintern

MfG Frank


----------

